# Hilfe - Bearbeitetes entfernen/rückgängig machen



## Lukas Pasd (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo.

Hier erstma das Bild:
http://img98.imageshack.us/i/snap0056d.jpg/

Ich hab eine Frage.

Besteht irgendwie die Möglichkeit, dass man die beiden schwarzen Balken wegmacht, sodass man das orginal Bild hätte.

Sprich, dass man sieht, was unter dem schwarzen Balken steht?


Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Sneer (23. Oktober 2009)

wysiwyg...
das wäre beim Foto Album zur  Miss Bikiniwahl auch ne interessante Sache.
*räusper*


----------



## akrite (23. Oktober 2009)

...demnächst fragt hier noch einer nach einem Röntgen-Filter für PS
Nein, bei einem jpeg kannst Du nicht mehr auf die untere Ebene schauen, da es in jpegs, gifs, tiffs o.ä. keine Ebenen gibt ! Liegt das Bild allerdings als psd oder png vor, kannst Du Glück haben und die "Balken"-Ebene ausblenden.


----------



## smileyml (23. Oktober 2009)

/AnmerkerungAnfang
*Es gibt auch tiffs, die Ebenen beherrschen.*
/AnmerkerungEnde

Aber das löst das Problem natürlich auch nicht.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Oktober 2009)

Schreib einfach Microsoft Windows rein  .


----------

